# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  لسان حال طالب العلم إذا كسل عن طلب العلم

## الحافظة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
..

...

...

لسان حال طالب العلم إذا كسل عن طلب العلم 
 

إذا كسل طالب العلم عن حفظ المتون قال : الفهم الفهم ..! كأن حفظ المتون يناقض فهم العلوم .

وإذا كسل عن القراءة الكثيرة قال: صفحة بفهم خير من ألف صفحة بلا تدبر 

وإذا كسل عن النحو والصرف قال : مالنا ولسيبويه ؟ وهل عرف العرب قبله هذه القواعد الجافة .

وإذا ضعف عن حفظ القرآن قال : الأمة لا تحتاج إلى مصحف جديد .

وإذ كسل عن حفظ الحديث قال : رب محدث ليس بفقيه ! فنحن بحاجة للفقهاء العارفين بالمقاصد الشرعية المتمكين من مراتب المصالح والمفاسد لا إلى حفظ الحديث .

وإذا كسل عن فهم دقائق الفقه والغوص وراء عويصات المسائل قال: هذه المذاهب صدعتنا بالإفتراضات و التفريعات فلنطرح هذا كله ولنبني فقها جديدا .

هذا ما أسميه - مستعملا بعض ألفاظ العصر - ( شرعتة الكسل ) وقيل ( لا تعدم الخرقاء علة )

فلا اتهمت همتك قبل أن تتهم العلوم وأربابها ؟!

ولايخلو شيء من أجوبة هؤلاء الطلبة المتخاذلين من حق مختلط بباطل لكن جمع هذه الأجوبة على صعيد قلب واحد لا يؤدي إلا إلى ما نراه الآن من فتور في الطلب وخور في العزائم ومانشاهده من ضمور في العلم مع ضخامة في الدعاوى .
 
البشير عصام المراكشي

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
وللفائدة 
يروى عن شيخ المفسرين .. الإمام المجتهد محمد بن جرير الطبري 

الذي قال عنه الإمام الذهبي " كان رأسا في التفسير , إماما في الفقه و الإجماع و الاختلاف , علامة في التاريخ و أيام الناس , عارفا بالقراءات و باللغة "  
انه قال رحمه الله لأصحابه : هل تنشطون لتاريخ العالم من اّدم إلى وقتنا ؟ قالوا كم قدره ؟؟

فذكر نحو ثلاثين ألف ورقة 

فقالوا هذا مما تفني الأعمار قبل تمامه ...

فقال إنا لله 00 ماتت الهمــــم , فاختصر ذلك في نحو ثلاثة اّلاف ورقة . و لما أراد أن يملي التفسير قال لهم نحو ذلك , ثم أملاه على نحو من قدر التاريخ " (1)

--------------------------
(1) سير أعلام النبلاء

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

اللهم نسألك العلم النافع والعمل الخالص /جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الحافظة

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا أبا محمد على هذه الإضافة القيمة 
وجعلها ربي في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## الحافظة

> اللهم نسألك العلم النافع والعمل الخالص /جزاكم الله خيرا


اللهم آميين 
جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة ورزقك ربي رضاه وتوفيقه

----------


## أبوالوليد اليعقوبي

ما شاء الله نقل طيب . كثير من الطلبة اجتمعت فيهم هذه الخصال كلها فاللهم عافنا .
   بوركت أيتها الفاضلة .

----------


## الحافظة

وفيكم بارك الرحمن وزادكم من فضله

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

> فلنطرح هذا كله و لنبني فقها جديدا .


الصواب : لنبنِ

----------


## أبو بكر كوجر

جزاك الله خيراً وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيك ويوفقك لعمل الخير أينما كنت.

----------


## الحافظة

نفع اّلْلـْْه بكم.

----------

